# You guys suck!!!



## pitrow (Jan 30, 2008)

Ok, I finally ventured onto the bathroom scale this weekend and found I'm 10 lbs heavier than I've ever been, so I started my diet this week. Which is all fine and good, except...

After being on here for only a little more than a month, I'm hooked and can't stop reading it. I'm sitting here with my stomach growling looking at and reading about all this good smoked food. It's killing me.


----------



## kookie (Jan 30, 2008)

Lol............ Guess you need to learn how to smoke rice cakes...........

Kookie


----------



## walking dude (Jan 30, 2008)

LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL.,OL.,...


HOW BOUT A SPEW ALERT FIRST...........................

points for you................

BTDT


----------



## fred420 (Jan 30, 2008)

learn to smoke tofu or vegetable sprouts...........lol


----------



## smokebuzz (Jan 30, 2008)

Diet Beer!!


----------



## morkdach (Jan 30, 2008)

coors light diet and one meal a day from dusk to dawn


----------



## mossymo (Jan 31, 2008)

PitRow
That is funny, a compliment disguised as a complaint !!!


----------



## k5yac (Jan 31, 2008)

Ok, stand up and try this...

Words in CAPS should be shouted loudly as action is performed.

ONE - Arms fully extended and hands together over head, feet spread more than shoulder width apart

TWO - Hands and arms down to sides, feet together as in standing at attention

THREE - Again, arms fully extended and hands together over head, feet spread more than shoulder width apart

FOUR - Finish with hands and arms down to sides, feet together as in standing at attention

Repeat 100 times in rapid sucession. Do this once per day, and follow up with 50 sit-ups and a brisk 1 - 2 mile run every other day.  If you can't manage to peel yourself away from SMF, you can play Jeff's "smoking tutorial" on you MP3 player while you run.


----------



## pduke216 (Jan 31, 2008)

I guess hamburger in a can is out of the question too.


----------



## walking dude (Jan 31, 2008)

LOLOLOLOLOLOLOL..................you KILLING ME HERE>...........once again i spit beer all over the monitor.............

only those who follow this forum closely will get that one...........LOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## k5yac (Jan 31, 2008)

Yep, the ol hamburger in a can.  Yuk!


----------



## mossymo (Jan 31, 2008)

PitRow
A Richard Simmons exercise video should trim off those 10 pounds for ya !!


----------



## smokeinpa (Jan 31, 2008)

Are you sure your scales are right before you get so down on yourself.


----------



## richtee (Jan 31, 2008)

Gasp...choke


----------



## richoso1 (Jan 31, 2008)

Yes we might suck... but we do it in a smokin' way!


----------



## striding man (Jan 31, 2008)

Pit Row , I have a great idea! Toss that d**n scales in the trash can and fire up the smoker, that will make you fell better!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  We want to see some Q-Veiw.


----------



## craig chamberlain (Jan 31, 2008)

Been there and done that PitRow,I know just what you mean.I just cut back on everything but the things I smoke and don't get on the scale.


----------



## ajthepoolman (Jan 31, 2008)

Smokin' to the Oldies!  I think we are on to something here!  Of course, we couldn't guarantee any weight loss, but you will die fat and happy!


----------



## richtee (Jan 31, 2008)

I say if I die of good food... heck, how good a deal is that?


----------



## vlap (Jan 31, 2008)

You are welcome ;)


----------



## meat~smoker in n.j. (Jan 31, 2008)

Way too funny... lmao !!!hell everytime  I talk bout looseing weight , the 1st thing evry one tells me is to cut back smoking ... food that is,, I don`t smoke cigs- yuck(exsmoker)....lol good luck


----------



## stacks (Jan 31, 2008)

Yea- 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Watching Rchard Simmons will make you lose your appetite..... your lunch..... your will to live....


----------



## habaneroman (Jan 31, 2008)

.


Hmmmmmm.... I wonder how that would turn out!!  LOL

So on your diet, make sure that your calories include some SMOKED MEAT!!  YESSSSSS... it is a win win!!


----------



## pitrow (Jan 31, 2008)

Hmmm.... I do get to have 6 oz of lean meat per day, guess I'll just be smoking a lot of turkey and chicken breast! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Have to say goodbye to the fatties, abt's, and pulled pork for a while though. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Oh well, it'll be worth it in the end right?

Oh... maybe this is a good excuse to start trying different kinds of fish to smoke... hmm. This might be a good thing.


----------

